
Has DeepMind Really Passed Go? - edward
https://medium.com/backchannel/has-deepmind-really-passed-go-adc85e256bec#.2gi1lisa3
======
ocdtrekkie
It's amazing to me that multiple threads about Google's claims can front page,
but it seems so much harder for a good critical analysis of said PR posts to
get noticed. Wish I could upvote this more than once. :/

